# Chewing bins?



## bitterblue (Oct 24, 2016)

Has anyone had mice chew through a bin cage? and if so, how do you prevent it? :roll:


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've never had any mice chew through their tubs because I used storage containers that have rounded corners. This ensures that the mouse can't get any vantage point to chew on and they won't be able to get out. If you're using the typical sort of wire and bin rodent cage, they usually have sharper corners to chew and free themselves. Not only that, but they can chew where the wire bars meet the plastic tray and get out that way. Hope that's not too confusing. :?


----------



## bitterblue (Oct 24, 2016)

I think i understand, thanks


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

No problem!


----------

